# Ginger Fish with Tzajiki Dipping Sauce



## kitchenelf (Mar 15, 2002)

Use white fish - I use grouper

3# fish, cut in bite-size pieces
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/3 cup sake
1 TBS grated ginger
1 TBS minced garlic

2/3 cup cornstarch
1 tsp. sugar

Marinate fish in next 4 ingredients for about 2 hours.

Roll fish in cornstarch mixture and deep fry in peanut oil.  I use my wok to fry in.

Serve with Tzajiki for dipping - 
1 medium chopped cucumber
1/2 pint plain yogurt
1 tsp. olive oil
1 tsp. vinegar
1 tsp. pepper
1/2 tsp. salt
1 1/2 tsp. chopped dill
2-3 cloves garlic - minced

Combine all ingredients except olive oil.  When combined layer top of this mixture with the olive oil.  Chill for at least 2 hours before serving.  

When ready to serve just stir olive oil into mixture.


----------

